# What is growing here?



## wood4heat (Jul 20, 2015)

We have a local fast food chain that gives out seeds rather than toys with their kids meals. My 7 year old brings them home and my wife and her plant them. They are usually some type of spice but every once in a while she gets tomatoes or corn, or something along those lines. Well we recently noticed this growing, my daughter says she planted it by herself. Since she had no help we have no idea what it is. My ten year old is guessing it's pumpkins. I guessed zucchini. Anybody else care to field a guess? 

My proud daughter and her mystery plant:



3000 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

A close up:



3001 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com

I will post more pics as it flowers and grows.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 21, 2015)

Looks like a squash plant. Could be yellow squash or even zucchini but my bet is yellow squash. You'll have small squash in a few days. Some of the flowers are male and will die the other are female and will bear the squash.

There will be big yellow flowers your kid will love. Lots of bees will visit them as the squash count on bees and other insects to move pollen from the male anther to the female stigma. No bees, no squash.


----------



## Landmark (Jul 23, 2015)

agreed my vote is squash also


----------



## USMC615 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yep...my take would be yellow squash. When ready to pick, get some fresh peanut oil, flour or flour/corn meal mix, and the deep fryer ready...nothin better than fried squash.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 27, 2015)

USMC615 said:


> Yep...my take would be yellow squash. When ready to pick, get some fresh peanut oil, flour or flour/corn meal mix, and the deep fryer ready...nothin better than fried squash.


That sounds good. I always pan fry it in olive oil with garlic. I have to try that though.


----------



## wood4heat (Jul 31, 2015)

Updated pics, it's looking squashy:




3015 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com




3016 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jul 31, 2015)

Squash-cousin to the pumpkin. Be on the lookout for stink bugs. They will visit you.


----------



## wood4heat (Aug 24, 2015)

Wow, I have been slacking! I've taken a couple pictures that I apparently never posted.  Might as well cut to the chase now. Tonight we harvested our first free range, organic, non GMO crooked neck yellow squash! My daughter, who was still hoping for a pumpkin, asked if she could carve it. 




3073 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Aug 25, 2015)

slice the squash and cook it in a pan with some real butter, cook it down really good and season with a little pepper and enjoy.
it is good fried in olive oil or any kind of oil.


----------



## Del_ (Aug 25, 2015)

Grown by Native Americans in this country perhaps for thousands of years before being invaded by alien squatters.


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 30, 2015)

Some of my summer squash and purple peppers.





I make a creamy soup ,casserole another things with them. You can even use them like zucchini and make muffins and bread with them. 
You can also pollenate them with a feather if you don't have bees around





 Al


----------

